# Running backhoe on L3400 Kubota



## New George (Jun 24, 2018)

How do I keep the engine running on the tractor when operating the backhoe? The safety switch on the front seat turns off the tractor if theres no weight on it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

On my John Deere, You lift the seat forward, and there's a wire bail that you flip over, then put the seat back down, and it allows you to run the pto without being present in the seat. You surely must have something like that under your seat? Do you have an owners manual?


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

You can try just sliding the seat forward. If that dose not work flip the seat and place a corn hole bean bag over lever to hold it down, or us a spring clamp.


----------

